# Sale on Happy Frog!!! Puget sound region



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 23, 2011)

If you like Happy Frog Soil, the 2 cubic foot bag is $9.99 this week at HAGEN'S Stores!!! My plants seem to like it!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 23, 2011)

:aok:


I mix my own...and Im sure some will Bennifit...what is it normal cost?


take care and be safe


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 23, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :aok:
> 
> 
> I mix my own...and Im sure some will Bennifit...what is it normal cost?
> ...


 
I use it for my young plants mostly,just rooted clones, I also make my own soil. anyway,  It's 22 bucks at Northern lights, 21 at ECO enterprise, if you wanna drive to shoreline!!


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 24, 2011)

That's a good deal. Anything that's a quality soil, for around $5 a cf is good deal. I still think hands down, Molbaks green bag, greenhouse mix is da bomb. Gotta watch for the buy one get one free though. Might be on now. I usually stock up when I see it. Over time the peat breaks down after recycling and you need some to top off the girls.


----------



## Maceyan_kelly (Sep 24, 2011)

I was wondering what the difference was between these. I was reading about the Happy frog and happy frog soil conditioner, sounds really nice. Is it some thing related to landscape design, everyone recomends the Ocean Forest. Whats the difference?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2011)

Maceyan_kelly said:
			
		

> I was wondering what the difference was between these. I was reading about the Happy frog and happy frog soil conditioner, sounds really nice. But everyone recomends the Ocean Forest. Whats the difference?


 

Ocean Forest
Ocean Forest is FF's Creme of the crop. Its their highest quality and best selling soil. Its ph adjusted and usually around 6.3-6.8.
It has high quality earthworm castings, high quality bat guano, fish meal, shrimp meal, crab meal, & norweigan kelp meal. They also throw in sphagnum peat, perlite, composted forest humus & oyster shells. Its a very rich soil and has been known to burn a few plants, but this happens far less than ppl will lead you to believe. 

Happy Frog
Happy Frogs 2.0 cu has a lower MSRP than a 1.5cu bag of Ocean Forest, and that's because Happy Frog is supposed to be a cheaper alternative to Ocean Forest for regular container plants.
So to start off, the nutrients aren't as strong in Happy Frog as they are in Ocean Forest.
Happy Frog contains sphagnum peat, oyster shells, composted forest humus, earthworm castings, and bat guano. Another major difference between Ocean Forest and Happy Frog is that happy frog contains mycorrhizae, and humic acids which as you know roots love. Its rare, but some bags of happy frog have sometimes had unstable ph's so now dolomite lime is also added to Happy Frog for stability.

You're plants will love either, and some ppl even mix them. Its really up to you bro.. Hope this helps


Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## burner (Sep 24, 2011)

WHAT THE!! $9.99 ....wow

If I had any idea what a Hagens was or if one was near me, i'd be there. Too bad  I used Happy Frog for 2 grows, and still have a little left over. I liked it a lot.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you *4U*! That was great concise info that I needed. I used to use 3/4 ffof and 1/4 happy frog..Lately i have been using more happy frog... I have been having some trouble lately too, so will go back to my original recipe. Thanks again.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2011)

your welcome *Rose*...TryN to help where I can....Ive read that OF is way to Hot for little ones and is why peeps mix them..Have a Great weekend Girl


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 24, 2011)

I was gonna mix a couple bags of HF into a bale of sunshine #4, add my old soil, a little soybean, and alfafa meals,a dash of oyster shell, might even check the ph lol and call it good, I still don't check my PH, ever!!!   I seem to use whats available for my grow medium and adjust my techniqe to suit the soil. I couldn,t buy the botanicare coco husk stuff i used before, there is so many new growers the companys can't keep it stocked around here, I checked Molbaks and it wasn't on there online sale, Woodinville's not that far out of my way, I've found nouvellechefs advice to be very sound, so i'll call them, I'm off to the pumpkin pitch, big canapults throwing big stuff 800 yards!!!  Boeing engineers VS Loggers world,  gonna be fun!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 24, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> That's a good deal. Anything that's a quality soil, for around $5 a cf is good deal. I still think hands down, Molbaks green bag, greenhouse mix is da bomb. Gotta watch for the buy one get one free though. Might be on now. I usually stock up when I see it. Over time the peat breaks down after recycling and you need some to top off the girls.


 
Just got off the phone with Molbaks, they never heard of Green Bag Greenhouse mix??? Do you have another name for it!!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2011)

I LOVE Molbaks! I could spend a week there. Do they ship?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 24, 2011)

I have used Happy Frog and whatever the red label is called and they are good but my best FF results have been with Ocean Forest.  At gchydro.com the 1.5 cubic liter of Ocean Forest is lower priced than the 1 cubic liters of the other brands.  Having said that, were I near a Hagens I would pounce on that deal and combine it with half Ocean Forest.


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 24, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I LOVE Molbaks! I could spend a week there. Do they ship?



No




			
				SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Just got off the phone with Molbaks, they never heard of Green Bag Greenhouse mix??? Do you have another name for it!!



It's their own soil mix. Green bag. Says Molbaks on it. Greenhouse prob threw them off. They use it in their greenhouses on acreage they own. Tour the greenhouses in the summer sometime. Amazing.

Imagine having 300 cannabis strains in one mix? That's what they do. 100's of species in one mix. With MJ, just need the mix to be hot cause it's a nutrient pig.


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 25, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I LOVE Molbaks! I could spend a week there. Do they ship?



Senile me!

Why did I have the impression you were down under in Oz?

Wet


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't know why you thought that WD...must have me confused with another, how could you? ha.


----------

